# Need Advise



## angleena (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi,

I have done M-B-A in HR from Pakistan. I have taken admission in MPA (master of professional accounting) in KOI college in Sydney. I want to change my course from MPA to IT. 

I am interested in Master of IT more than MPA. I am 28 year old. 

If i'l change my course now, can I get my PR after completing my Master of Business (Information Systems and Enterprise Resource Planning Systems)?

I would be very thankful if you could find time to give better advise.

Thanks!


----------

